# SRAM PG 1050 & XT 10sp 11-36 weight



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

11-36 10sp including lock ring weighs 363.5 grams. Came with another bike and I remember the shop owner telling me the SRAM 1050 cassette weighed at least 100 grams less than my other bike's HG81.

Nope. Almost identical.

As for the 10sp 11-36 XT it weighed 340 grams including lock ring.


----------



## jackdz (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a SRAM 1050 and a 1070....the 1050 is only 4 grams heavier :-(

SRAM PG-1050
https://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx337/jackdz1/photo5.jpg

SRAM PG-1070
https://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx337/jackdz1/photo4.jpg


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

Whats the HG-81 weigh?


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

Nevermind, I found it, all the weights of these variants of an 11-36 are so close.

11-36
pg-1050 = 358
pg-1070 = 362
XT = 340
HG-81 = 360

I run 11-34 cassettes and was considering springing the extra money for an XT on my next cassette but not after reading these weights.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

The XT cassette is easier on alu. freehubs. It has 6 cogs on an alu. spider vs. 3 on the SLX (HG81).


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Watch ebay for used xtr 980 to pop up?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Something important to consider, indeed. My ZTR rear hub has a 3-cog spider and it hasn't done too much damage because it's a 1x10 (11-36 with a 34 ring) and most of my high torque is on those 3 gears. But even the gears for flats has bitten in a bit.

I may get an XT for that reason alone and not the WW aspect. Thanks for the reminder.



COLINx86 said:


> The XT cassette is easier on alu. freehubs. It has 6 cogs on an alu. spider vs. 3 on the SLX (HG81).


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

kan3 said:


> Watch ebay for used xtr 980 to pop up?


Used cassettes, no thanks.

How much does the XTR cassette weigh though?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

XTR weighs 272g in 11-36t.


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

sram 1080 is the same price and lighter.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Not to stray from the WW talk, but are 4 or 6 of the xtr 980 and sram 1080 cogs mounted on an aluminum spider to help with alum freehub "damage"?



a2gtinut said:


> sram 1080 is the same price and lighter.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The aluminium spiders save a lot of weight over a stack of steel cogs, as a side benefit they reduce freehub notching.


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

anybody got closeup pictures of Xt/XTR and 1070/1080 freehub interface?


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

well, found single pic (1080) showing that only single point of engagement at 36 teeth cog.
older 9 speed parts were little better.


----------



## jackdz (Aug 12, 2010)

a2gtinut said:


> well, found single pic (1080) showing that only single point of engagement at 36 teeth cog.
> older 9 speed parts were little better.


My XG-999 11-32 only has a single point of engagement...and I didn't have any trouble with it diggin' into my Stans hubs...


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

jackdz said:


> My XG-999 11-32 only has a single point of engagement...and I didn't have any trouble with it diggin' into my Stans hubs...


good to know, I have Stans hubs as well and was little bit worried.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

I went with XG-1080 from eBay $190 shipped to my door, weighs ~242gr in 11-36 10spd


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

bquinn said:


> I went with XG-1080 from eBay $190 shipped to my door, weighs ~242gr in 11-36 10spd


Just did the same thing 2 days ago. I'll take 120g weight savings and hopefully better shifting over my HG-81 ANY DAY!


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

My HG-81-10 came in at 368g, and the XG-1080 came in at 238g. Both weighed with the nut.

Also, the XG-1080 is a single engagement at the large sprocket, but the small 3 sprockets have teeth too.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

On my useless 3x10 XT setup the 12-27 105 cassette has transformed the bike. Cost me $39 brand new on sale at Performance and shifts perfectly while losing a lot of weight off the oem HG81.

I'll ride the heavier 12-36 until it wears out before going 1080 or 980.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

In my piggish HG81's defense it shifts flawlessly combined with XT shifters and a nicely lubed chain with long cage XT rear D. Kind of like saying "she may be fat, but at least she's got a nice personality."



thuren said:


> Just did the same thing 2 days ago. I'll take 120g weight savings and hopefully better shifting over my HG-81 ANY DAY!


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

jackdz said:


> I have a SRAM 1050 and a 1070....the 1050 is only 4 grams heavier :-(
> 
> SRAM PG-1050
> https://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx337/jackdz1/photo5.jpg
> ...


I think the 1050 has a steel lockring, the 1070's lockring seems to be alloy. If that's the case, installing an alloy lockring in the the 1050 would have it lighter than the 1070 by about 6 grams.


----------

